# EN: Leave the Lord to give me strength



## Gwynplaine

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai une question sur ce vers de la chanson "I will survive" de Gloria Gaynor : 


> Oh, leave the Lord to give me strength not to fall apart


Je comprends le sens, mais je ne crois pas que l'usage de "leave" comme verbe factitif soit très courant en anglais, n'est-ce pas ? Le dictionnaire WordReference par exemple ne recense pas "leave sb to do sth" à l'entrée "leave". Est-ce que c'est une tournure archaïque ou biblique ?

Merci !


----------



## Juan Moretime

Gwynplaine said:


> Oh, leave the Lord to give me strength not to fall apart



Well, if I were to translate the phrase into French, I would say:

"Que Dieu me donne la force de ne pas m'effondrer"

I suppose "Laisse le Seigneur me donner la force..." is more accurate.



> WordReference par exemple ne recense pas "leave sb to do sth". Est-ce que c'est une tournure archaïque ou biblique ?



 Getting to your question, we Americans normally say "leave it to..."

"She said to leave it to me, everything will be all right."

"Leave it to Jack to find some way to botch things up!"


----------



## Bezoard

Juan Moretime said:


> I suppose "Laisse le Seigneur me donner la force..." is more accurate.


Absolument.
C'est vraiment le sens de laisser, de s'en remettre à Dieu et non pas le sens impératif que donnerait "let". Autres exemples sur la Toile :
_-Leave circumstances to take care of themselves or rather leave God to take care of the circumstances — and everything else will right itself.
-This implies a willingness to let go of our feelings , once they are expressed , and leave God to deal with the petitions prompted by vindictive emotion
-Let us do our work , and leave God to do his own._
Il faut faire attention parfois que "to leave" a son sens propre d'abandonner :
_-Then the people answered, "God forbid that we ever leave the LORD to serve other gods!_


Note : je ne trouve pas le vers cité dans les paroles de la chanson "I will survive" que je peux lire sur la Toile.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que pour moi _Laisse le Seigneur me donner la force_ ne veut pas dire grand-chose, sinon _Permets au Seigneur de me donner la force_, qui suggérerait qu'une tierce personne devrait donner son approbation, ce qui n'est pas le sens de la phrase anglaise. Le sens de _leave_ est ici en fait bien _let_. Le subjonctif optatif suggéré par Juan exprime ainsi bien le sens approprié : _Que le Seigneur me donne la force_…

TFD


> *9. * _Nonstandard_ To allow or permit; let.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, je suis d'accord sur le sens apparent dans cette citation particulière, dont j'aimerais cependant bien avoir le contexte exact. Ma remarque portait plus sur le sens général de "to leave sb to do sth" sur lequel interrogeait Juan Moretime.
S'agissant d'un usage "nonstandard", je suppose que la grammaire est plus floue, mais il semble que dans l'usage mentionné, "leave" est simplement mis à la place de "let" : on a toutefois un problème de "to". _Let the Lord give me strength_ devrait donner _Leave the Lord give me strength_ et non _Leave the Lord to give me strength._


----------



## olivier68

C'est bien dans la chanson :

"Oh, leave the Lord to give me strength not to fall apart
Though I tried hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart
And I spent oh-so many nights just feeling sorry for myself"


----------



## Bezoard

Bizarrement, ce n'est pas dans les versions que je lis en ligne, qui ont plutôt :
_It took all the strength I had, not to fall apart
Just tryin' hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart
And I spent oh so many nights just feeling sorry for myself
I used to cry, but now I hold my head up high._


----------



## olivier68

J'ai trouvé sur le site www.lyrics.com Mais vous verrez qu'il y a plein de versions différentes.
En voici une autre :
"Only the Lord could give me strength not to fall apart
Though I tried hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart
And I spent oh-so many nights just feeling sorry for myself
I used to cry But now I hold my head up high"


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, justement, cela me fait douter très fort de l'authenticité et de la correction de la phrase initiale.
Il reste que j'aimerais bien savoir de la part des anglophones si, dans la version "nonstandard" où "leave" remplace "let", on dirait plutôt  _Leave the Lord give me strength_ ou _Leave the Lord to give me strength._


----------



## Gwynplaine

Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! Donc oui, ici, _leave_ est bien mis à la place de _let_, et je m'associe à la question de Bezoard : pourquoi_ to give_ et pas juste _give_...

La version avec _Oh leave the Lord to give me strength..._ est celle qui est chantée dans cette vidéo : 



 (le vers concerné est à 1 minute 25).


----------



## olivier68

Sur le site Larousse (au § D2) : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-anglais/laisser/45902

On trouve aussi beaucoup d'exemples avec "_leave them to live_"


----------



## Juan Moretime

Gwynplaine said:


> La version avec _Oh leave the Lord to give me strength..._ est celle qui est chantée dans cette vidéo



Well, the context makes a big difference to me. Her tone gives me a different sense of what she really means. Now, she seems to be saying something like "I don't need you for anything." "I only need to have faith in God, and I can be assured that he will give me the strength to go on living/loving, etc." So, now "laisser" seems to really mean "seulement".

Anyhow, "leave the Lord to do..." is not a very common expression, but I don't find it odd. To me, it's just an expression I would likely read in book (or in this case hear in a song) rather than something an American would say in a normal conversation. Which brings us to the French part of the discussion. Can I say something like this?


"Je n'ai besoin que de Dieu me donne la force."

Do I need to think about the subjonctif?


----------



## Gwynplaine

Thank you for the explanation, but I don't see how you can translate _to leave_ by "seulement". There isn't any adverb like _only_ or _just_ in the English sentence. Maybe you mean that the imperative _leave_ is really adressed to the man to whom the singer is speaking, and is not just a periphrase to express a 3rd-person imperative, as in _Let the Lord do..._ or _May the Lord do..._ ?


----------



## Juan Moretime

Gwynplaine said:


> Thank you for the explanation, but I don't see how you can translate _to leave_ by "seulement".



Well, I'm not talking about grammar anymore. I'm talking about poetic license. I just don't think "May the Lord do.." really expresses her true meaning. There are two possible translations. 

1) Laisse le Seigneur me donner la force de ne pas m'effondrer.
2) Je n'ai besoin que de Dieu me donne la force de ne pas m'effondrer.

The first is our most precise word for word translation, the second is what we think she really means. "May" expresses a wish or a desire. "I hope God will give me the strength I need." I assume that is what French people mean when they say "Que Dieu me donne la force à faire telle chose". You're asking, requesting, petitioning, etc. You don't for sure that you'll get what you want, hence the subjunctive mood. Gloria Gaynor is not asking for anything. She KNOWS for a fact that God WILL support her in her time of need. Therefore, she has no need for some other bozo. So, perhaps a better translation would be

"J'ai la foi que le Seigneur me donnera la force dont j'ai besoin pour continuer à vivre/aimer, etc."

But, isn't she a hypocrite? If she does have the strength, why not love the same guy who dumped her?

"But I say unto you, that ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also."


Anyhow, "Leave the Lord to do..." is neither archaic nor biblical. It's just a style in paperbacks and pop songs.


----------



## Juan Moretime

Maître Capello said:


> _Permets au Seigneur de me donner la force_, qui suggérerait qu'une tierce personne devrait donner son approbation, ce qui n'est pas le sens de la phrase anglaise.



It's been a long time since I've been inside of a church. If I remember correctly YOU are the one who has to _let_ God into your heart. It's something like what you see in a vampire movie. The vampire cannot enter your house of his own volition. You have to let him in.


----------



## olivier68

"leave him to sleep" : sur le site Larousse (au § D2) : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-anglais/laisser/45902
Also see: "leave them to live" in Google


----------



## Juan Moretime

olivier68 said:


> "leave him to sleep" : sur le site Larousse (au § D2) : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-anglais/laisser/45902
> Also see: "leave them to live" in Google



Wow, I would never say that! I would say "Let him sleep" and "Let them live", or possibly "Live and let live."


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> "leave him to sleep" : sur le site Larousse (au § D2) : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-anglais/laisser/45902


Oui mais dans ce paragraphe D2, il n'est question que du sens bien normal de _to leave_, laisser, qui peut bien sûr se combiner avec un verbe au sens de "laisser faire, laisser qqun faire qqch".


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais c'est la même syntaxe.


----------



## Bezoard

La question est de savoir si la même syntaxe est utilisée dans le sens normal "leave him to sleep" (laisse-le dormir) et dans la construction non-standard "leave him (to ?) sleep" (=let him sleep, qu'il dorme), si tant est que cette dernière existe.


----------

